# AED Prices up 20%



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2008)

I've noticed that the price for AEDs are generally up 15-20%.  Has this factored into anyone's decision to purchase a unit for the squad? 

It just seems weird, as AED prices had remained fairly constant for a four year period, and over the past year or two they continue to go up.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 23, 2008)

I hear the sounds of grant writing for equipment..........


----------



## medicdan (Jul 23, 2008)

Its an interesting trend-- is it directly related to increase in supply costs (batteries are more expensive to produce), increased R&D (is something new/cool coming), or just increased delivery costs (fuel)?

Have you seen anything official discussing this or is it just anecdotal? A group I worth with just bought three brand new ones, and I've been arguing that they spent too much-- it would be nice to show them some proof.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 23, 2008)

Over the past few years I've monitored AED prices for a few organizations.  I've really focused on the LifePak CR+, LifePak 500, Zoll AED+, and HeartSine Samaritan PAD.

I emailed a few reps, and called Physio Control directly, and all state that prices have risen because of rising costs to produce and maintain the units.  I'm just shocked that they keep going up.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 23, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I'm just shocked that they keep going up.



I guess you aren't getting a charge out of it?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

it's ok....we will just have to charge the patient more...sheesh. i hope that one of these guys gets in the back of my ambulance with a heart condition.


----------



## seshan (Jul 23, 2008)

Being on the manufacturer side there are a few reasons for medical equipment increasing its costs:

1) Cost of goods/production have increased.
2) Increase in wages of employees to reflect inflation.
3) It seems as if in the current state of "recession" has put a check on consumer spending, this is no exception to this industry.  The industry was a little slow last year and even worst this year.  Losses are made up by increasing prices.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 23, 2008)

*Consolidations of suppliers?*

Aren't we also experiencing a consolidation of AED manufacturers and distributors? Less competition leads inexorabluy to price increase in a free economy.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, higher prices also means higher profit margin and a high profit margin leads to an increase in new companies.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 23, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Well, higher prices also means higher profit margin and a high profit margin leads to an increase in new companies.



That assumes they aren't just passing on higher costs to the consumers without the higher profit margins actually occuring.  

I am not shocked to hear this.  Inflation and in particular energy prices are through the roof and has affected the whole economy.  Try shipping anything.  Takes gas.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

firecoins said:


> That assumes they aren't just passing on higher costs to the consumers without the higher profit margins actually occuring.
> 
> I am not shocked to hear this. Inflation and in particular energy prices are through the roof and has affected the whole economy. Try shipping anything. Takes gas.


 Yeah, my dam stamps keep going up. pretty soon they are going to cost more for a stamp than a box of envelopes.


----------



## mikie (Jul 27, 2008)

What does a good AED (Lifepak, Zoll) go for these days?  Of course, I'm sure they go up with more features (NiBP, Sp02, etc).  I've just heard things like, "be careful with that 50,000 piece of equipment!" -is that accurate or an exaggeration?

Thanks!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 27, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> What does a good AED (Lifepak, Zoll) go for these days?  Of course, I'm sure they go up with more features (NiBP, Sp02, etc).  I've just heard things like, "be careful with that 50,000 piece of equipment!" -is that accurate or an exaggeration?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you can get a loaded LifePak 12 on a state contract for about $10,000-$15,000.  I don't know about Zoll.  Edit:  Looks like http://www.ariamedical.com/medtronic-lifepak-12-defibrillator.html has some prices on different configs.


----------

